# new bloods



## bussers (Mar 24, 2012)

picked these 2 monsters up a few months ago het t+albino blood pythons!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 24, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 24, 2012)

wow man, Those are sick.
They look very much like A gaboon viper. I wonder if they are A less evolved version lol.


----------



## metalboy (Mar 25, 2012)

wow they do look like a gaboon!!
im not sure if they grab me but!
these guys are ment to be wild little things awell
do you keep many bloods op?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 25, 2012)

I love tomato bombs or whatever you call them hahah


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely markings  Still love my Coastal Boy though lol


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice looking snakes you have their mate


----------



## bussers (Mar 25, 2012)

metalboy said:


> wow they do look like a gaboon!!
> im not sure if they grab me but!
> these guys are ment to be wild little things awell
> do you keep many bloods op?


no just have the pair! and their pussy cats most are to be honest but you do get the odd wild one
sorry but they look nothing like gaboons to me!


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 26, 2012)

Whoops sorry mate, Just done A google search they dont look anything like A gaboon lol. Stupid me


----------



## longqi (Mar 27, 2012)

We call them Dipong
Relocated a nearly jet black one near Palankaraya last year
Huge old female nearly 3 metres and very heavy
Much like a bigger version of a Ball or Royal Python
Wickedly fast strike
Inactive most of the time but big ones are kinda cute


----------



## bussers (Mar 27, 2012)

longqi said:


> We call them Dipong
> Relocated a nearly jet black one near Palankaraya last year
> Huge old female nearly 3 metres and very heavy
> Much like a bigger version of a Ball or Royal Python
> ...



nearly 3 mtr's sorry i dont belive you! any photographic evidence?


----------



## thals (Mar 27, 2012)

I absolutely adore these guys, congrats bussers


----------



## Morelia4life (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think that would be that far of a stretch. Nearly 3 meters is almost 9 feet. If it is a really, really old female then maybe that is possible. Blood Pythons can and will get anywhere from 5 to 7 feet, so I don't see why it isn't possible for a large female to be a foot and a half or so longer then normal. You know not every blood python has to be the same size as every other blood python. There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 27, 2012)

bussers said:


> nearly 3 mtr's sorry i dont belive you! any photographic evidence?


haha that just made me laugh, longqi knows his stuff don't think he'd be talking crap mate


----------



## bussers (Mar 28, 2012)

Morelia4life said:


> I don't think that would be that far of a stretch. Nearly 3 meters is almost 9 feet. If it is a really, really old female then maybe that is possible. Blood Pythons can and will get anywhere from 5 to 7 feet, so I don't see why it isn't possible for a large female to be a foot and a half or so longer then normal. You know not every blood python has to be the same size as every other blood python. There are exceptions to every rule.


5 to 7ft that's more like it but 9ft blood come on! i've seen big brong's at about 2m with a girth as big as my thigh and i'm a fat lad so a 9 footer must be an impressive beast?


----------



## Morelia4life (Mar 28, 2012)

I know it doesn't seem possible but like I said, there are exceptions to every rule. I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for a 15 year old or older big female. Would you believe that over here in the U.S. there is a very well known breeder with a pure 9 foot Jungle Carpet? Everyone says that Jungles are the second smallest species of carpets and they only get around 5 and 1/2 to 7 feet but his is 9 feet. 

Exceptions to every rule...


----------



## bussers (Mar 28, 2012)

Morelia4life said:


> I know it doesn't seem possible but like I said, there are exceptions to every rule. I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for a 15 year old or older big female. Would you believe that over here in the U.S. there is a very well known breeder with a pure 9 foot Jungle Carpet? Everyone says that Jungles are the second smallest species of carpets and they only get around 5 and 1/2 to 7 feet but his is 9 feet.
> 
> Exceptions to every rule...


agreed!
but you've obviouly seen evidence of the 9ft jungle 
until i see evidence of a near 3m blood i am affraid it's just another myth to me!


----------



## longqi (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a photo of that one somewhere and will dig it out when I find it
its on an old hard drive that Ill have to copy onto my new computer
females from Kalimantan are often simply huge 
Heavy as hell and virtually impossible to budge at times
Banjarmasin reptile rescue also has a monster female that may be even bigger according to their blurb


----------



## bussers (Mar 28, 2012)

longqi said:


> I have a photo of that one somewhere and will dig it out when I find it
> its on an old hard drive that Ill have to copy onto my new computer
> females from Kalimantan are often simply huge
> Heavy as hell and virtually impossible to budge at times
> Banjarmasin reptile rescue also has a monster female that may be even bigger according to their blurb


please do dig it out would love to see!
i remember seeing a rather large brong in high wycombe (lol) a few years ago but that would have been around 2m!
a near 3m specimen must truly be an impressive sight!
look forward to the pic


----------



## bussers (Apr 5, 2012)

longqi said:


> I have a photo of that one somewhere and will dig it out when I find it
> its on an old hard drive that Ill have to copy onto my new computer
> females from Kalimantan are often simply huge
> Heavy as hell and virtually impossible to budge at times
> Banjarmasin reptile rescue also has a monster female that may be even bigger according to their blurb



any luck finding the pic's longqi?


----------

